# Open Carry at the New Hampshire Statehouse



## William_Kostric (Jan 29, 2013)

This is on Main Street in Concord.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe it's the lighting, but that looks like the gate to the Addams Family compound...


----------



## William_Kostric (Jan 29, 2013)

goNYG said:


> Maybe it's the lighting, but that looks like the gate to the Addams Family compound...


lol, well it is one of the oldest statehouses in the country. I'm sure it doesn't help that the day was rather overcast.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2012)

Been living in Concord all my life. I'll be there February 8 - snow or no snow!!

But (just a thought) if we're standing out there with our guns in a blizzard, will people be more apt to just dismiss us as a bunch of crackpots?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What was the local media response, if any? nice picture, thanks


----------



## William_Kostric (Jan 29, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Been living in Concord all my life. I'll be there February 8 - snow or no snow!!
> 
> But (just a thought) if we're standing out there with our guns in a blizzard, will people be more apt to just dismiss us as a bunch of crackpots?


Did you end up going? The event organizer on facebook cancelled it.

Those who would have dismissed it anyway will latch onto anything as a reason to point to, but they aren't the ones we're trying to reach.

There's another one coming up on Feb 23rd. Not sure if this link will work for those not logged into fb, but here's the event page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/495242900522432/


----------



## William_Kostric (Jan 29, 2013)

pic said:


> What was the local media response, if any? nice picture, thanks


No coverage on the day of the picture, but generally open carry events have been well received in NH and fairly covered by the local press. Sometimes we do litter pick ups and other volunteer work while open carrying.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

William_Kostric said:


> No coverage on the day of the picture, but generally open carry events have been well received in NH and fairly covered by the local press. Sometimes we do litter pick ups and other volunteer work while open carrying.


The litter pickup is a great idea. It enables the group to gather without any special permit that a town ordinance might require. Is there any such restrictions for groups gathering, such as a picket or just what you guys are doing?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

don't complain about the litter,lol. keeps the taxes low. A little history for the out of staters who read this thread.

New Hampshire is a state in the New England region of the northeastern United States of America. The state was named after the southern English county of Hampshire. It is bordered by Massachusetts to the south, Vermont to the west, Maine and the Atlantic Ocean to the east, and the Canadian province of Quebec to the north. New Hampshire is the 5th smallest and the 9th least populous of the 50 United states.

It became the first of the British North American colonies to break away from Great Britain in January 1776, and six months later was one of the original thirteen states that founded the United States of America. In June 1788, it became the ninth state to ratify the United States Constitution, bringing that document into effect. New Hampshire was the first U.S. state to have its own state constitution.

It is known internationally for the New Hampshire primary, the first primary in the U.S. presidential election cycle. Concord is the state capital, while Manchester is the largest city in the state. It has no general sales tax, nor is personal income (other than interest and dividends) taxed at either the state or local level.[7]

Its license plates carry the state motto: "Live Free or Die".


----------

